# Good Day At Tappen



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

Well after i had some of the great ice cream at cripple creek,i hit the public dock where i managed to lose a nice saugeye about 4 lbs,caught about 50 crappies,blue gills,perch,and 2 kinds of bass and a 3 lb cat.really a good day for me and moby dick.hard to say weather the ice cream(home made) or the fishin was best.but i had em both!!!!


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Hope they didn't taste the same. More bones in the ice cream probably. Ummmm, homemade Maple Nut. Glad ya did well.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Some maple nut crusted saugeye or crappie sounds pretty good right now....  

Sounds like a good fishin trip Dan.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

everything was c&r except the maple nut!!!!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

went back out on friday and got 26 crappie all released one 13 1/2 and two over 11 in. too warm to eat yet ......hmmmmmmmm


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I have been wanting to get into some crappie.............hhhhhmmmmmmmm


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

my buddy went yesterday 35 crappies two under 9 inch not a bad day either,,all released. waiting for cool down


----------



## big larry catcher (Apr 8, 2005)

going camping at twin hills with the family this weekend we should hook up i think the waters cold enough now for them crappies there going into hot grease anyway mmm mmm ill be down


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

husky this is john I posted to you on a different post I thought you posted it I was at the dock the same day you gave me the spoons. I wanted to ask you about the saugeye fishing at the marina bridge. I think you said jig a night crawler on bottom and cast towards the launch ramp.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

yea john,its a good spot when they are there,some snags so watch your spoons.also cast under the bridge.


----------

